# Stella & Chewy's Dog & Cat Food RECALL>>>>>



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

Stella and Chewy's Dog and Cat Food Recall of December 2015

Very disappointed in S&C for having a recall. This is just so absurd!!!


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

i'm glad it didn't affect the freeze dried stella and chewys. I buy this food for Minnie. she does the best on the Venison and there's no other food to compare unless I go back to Ziwi peak vension but she really didn't like that food and loves the stella and chewy


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

elaina said:


> i'm glad it didn't affect the freeze dried stella and chewys. I buy this food for Minnie. she does the best on the Venison and there's no other food to compare unless I go back to Ziwi peak vension but she really didn't like that food and loves the stella and chewy


I know. I was holding my breath that the Absolutely rabbit wasn't on there considering theres only 3 different proteins that Midgie could have. But all-in-all, this voluntary recall doesn't hold my confidence in this company anymore. I just don't understand how this can keep happening. Sounds like it's just pure carelessness and how many pets have to get sick and even die before these companies even know there's a problem with the food!?


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

We haven't had any problems with our Stella's. My dogs love it!


----------

